

Entrepreneur's Annual 100 Brilliant Ideas  - fthead9
http://www.entrepreneur.com/magazine/entrepreneur/2010/june/206722.html

======
fthead9
I know location will be big but not sure Foursquare will be the winner. Square
and Toktumi both look solid to me.

